# truck similators



## H2H1 (Mar 10, 2015)

OK I just bought a set of high polish stainless steel simulator for my truck. next will the chrome door handles and anything else I think it might need to fancy it up some.


----------



## C Nash (Mar 10, 2015)

Get them on and post pictures.  Know it will look good


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 11, 2015)

well if I had money to burn like some on here has stated I still would go with  the SS. I will post pictures of what I said I was getting, not like some who has a new MH that has NEVER PUT THE FIRST PICTURE OF IT ON HERE or anywhere else.  A hugh ranch in NM ,, still no pictures. I think there was going to be a hummer as a toad, still no pictures. I could go on and on, but no need, What I say I bought, I did and I have pictures to show my friends. Just had to rant some time. I hate those who brag about having it all and has nothing.


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 12, 2015)

well I did Google 430 Tennessee Ave, still no new MH, just the old one. AND I might add, that the county tax records does not list you are the owner of the property at 430 Tn Ave. Once again all talk, no proof. I would not bring this up , but you was the one bragging about it all, not me or anyone else.


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 14, 2015)

well my similators came in yesterday, so going to put them on today and see what they look like. I will post pictures when I get them on.


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 14, 2015)

well I got them on, now lets see if I can post pictures of them


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 15, 2015)

well looking at Rod picture that a nice MH,PREVOST at that,  HOWEVER, if MR stands for Misty Rivers RV park, they do not have paved sites. sorry Rod, if just looks fake to me.


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 15, 2015)

I got an email from what was Misty Rivers, it is now whispering river, and they said they do not have paved sites.


----------

